# Peace & Kindness



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Our kitty has a sore on her nose. When we first got her we kept her in a room by herself and she made a sore on her nose from pressing it against the bottom of the door...or that's my guess.
She wont leave it alone to let it completely heal. So, I was wondering if it would be ok to spray P&K on it? I'm afraid of it getting in her eyes but from reading the bottle seems it's good for EVERYTHING! 
I tried spraying it on a cotton ball and rubbing on the spot but she keeps trying to bite me! 
Will it hurt if it gets in her eyes? I'm sure she will close them when I spray as it will scare her...but am positive at least a bit will get in her eyes. She hates when I spray anything...even if it's not ON her!


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

Have you tried scruffing her when you apply it? That will keep her from biting you while you get a good application on her nose. I would imagine the P&K wouldn't be harmful if it does get in her eyes a little but I don't know for sure...plus even if it doesn't hurt, that's not going to make it any easier to get it on there again. 

If you have someone who can help you it is easier too...then give her cuddles and something yummy (I'm voting tuna) when you are done. 

Good Luck.


----------

